
Jeff Bezos looks a little too happy piloting a giant mechanical robot - milesf
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/20/14979620/jeff-bezos-robot-method-2-mars2017-conference
======
milesf
It cool, yet at the same time it's a bit... unnerving.

